# DETAIL would like to say thank you



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

WOW what can i say,My wife saffron and i would just like to say a BIG THANKYOU for all the support we had from you guys and gals at japfest yesterday.What a day my first event as a trader and alot was learn't from it.Really nice to put faces to names on here.
DETAIL are going to be attending quite a few more events in the next few months so for those people that missed all the bargains there are going to be other chances .I will appoligise now that i personally won't be able to attend all of them due to my day job (detailing)but i'll try.

If there is anything that you would like to see at any show's please ask and i'll see what is possible to bring along?



Again thank you for your support

Anthony and Saffonx @DETAIL


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

glad to hear it went well for you mate:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad you had a good day Anthony, each time i passed your stand it looked rammed.


It was great to meet you and thanks for the goodies :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Gleamingkleen said:


> glad to hear it went well for you mate:thumb:


Thanks jay:thumb:


----------



## Andy300zx (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the snow foam lance, cant wait to try it but unfortunately it is pissing down, typical as car is covered with bugs.

Will let you know how I get on with the lance and snowfoam.

Regards

Andy


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

wedgie said:


> Glad you had a good day Anthony, each time i passed your stand it looked rammed.
> 
> It was great to meet you and thanks for the goodies :thumb::thumb:


Your welcome :thumb:just give me a shout anytime you might need anything being local too.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Andy300zx said:


> Thanks for the snow foam lance, cant wait to try it but unfortunately it is pissing down, typical as car is covered with bugs.
> 
> Will let you know how I get on with the lance and snowfoam.
> 
> ...


:wave: good to talk to you Andy have fun on your DA training day too any Q's just pm me i here to help if i can

Ant


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for the Tardis yesterday:thumb:saved on some postagewas great to have a dedicated detailers stand at the show see you at another show soon:wave:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to see you there Anthony.

Nick - I've got Tardis here when you need it next!

James


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ti22 said:


> Good to see you there Anthony.
> 
> Nick - I've got Tardis here when you need it next!
> 
> James


Now you tell me Jamessorted for a bit now mate I just bought 5litres off it but will know for the future:thumb:


----------

